# Agressive Angel



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Have two angel fish (one double black veil and one zebra angel) The double black is almost twice the size of the zebra and has proceeded to nip the fins down quite significantly.:chair: Will this act of aggression lead to an eventual death?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Angels are generally nippy and are better in bigger groups because they give eachother less grief. I'm afraid it'll probably get worse...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

This is your 29 gal. tank, I assume. People will recommend a tank of that size for a PAIR of angels and it will work. However what you have is not a pair. You have two angels and sadly, a 29 is just not big enough.


----------

